# 350 After Rebuild



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay, So long story short I had to rebuild the top end on my 350 rancher.. It runs perfect through all geara and doesnt stutter at all.. But, When at idle it slowly dies down and shuts the engine off. It has about 3 miles on rebuild and all the atv has is a snorkel and k&n airfilter if that matters. Could some one help and tell me why it will not idle.?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Make sure the valves are right, then check the battery voltage at idle, then take a compression test. Try not letting it idle much for the first hour or two. It needs all the oil splash it can get on the cylinder.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Check to make sure your idle is not set to low. There is a black nob on the side of the carb to adjust it.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well , On start up it will idle fine but after riding it a while and stopping to do something and let ut idle it stops. What would the battery have to do anything about it at idle? I always rode my old fourtrax with no battery just used kick starter.

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Sorry when I said stops I meant it the engine dies .


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

findmeinthemud09 said:


> Well , On start up it will idle fine but after riding it a while and stopping to do something and let ut idle it stops. What would the battery have to do anything about it at idle? I always rode my old fourtrax with no battery just used kick starter.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------
> 
> Sorry when I said stops I meant it the engine dies .


If the coil voltage falls below 8, they have a problem charging enough to generate a spark at the plug. If the igination voltage is supplied by a magnito system, then check it at the coil. 

Also, if the fuel supply is slow, then after running it on the main for a while the float level will be too low for the pilot system to draw and it will starve and die at idle. If after siting a minute or so it starts and idles, or it starts on choke, look to this.


----------



## wistler1 (Feb 21, 2011)

If it starts right back up without giving it throttle then it might be a bit too tight inside. If you have to give a little throttle to start it back then you might just run the idle up a little.


----------

